# My Latest Acquisition



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry for the crappy photo, but the glass is reflecting the light from every angle I tried. It's a charcoal (B&W) pastel representing some people on a skating ring. I'm very pleased.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It has a certain naive charm Adrian







.

Is it one of your own creations







?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not one of my creations.









Good to see you again.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good to see you too. Still swimming like a porpoise







?

My sister likes to use charcoal. I have one of her early works.

It's a fine rendering of a mummified cat







. I keep it at the back of the wardrobe. She was/is a strange girl







.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The pool is closed until the end of the month.









How old is your sister?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Adrian is it the same artist as the street scene you bought?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

No, but I think they go well together.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

adrian said:


> The pool is closed until the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear. You'll dry out







.

My sister is now 41 and teaches art. She went through a morbid phase in her teens when she would only draw dead things







.

I remember her picking up squashed frogs off the road, drying them, and using them to make collages







.

Madness runs in the family







.


----------

